# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap có thể dùng được với ArtCAM

## CKD

Trong quá trình tập tành sử dụng ArtCAM, mình có sưu tầm từ nguồn internet một số hình ảnh có thể dùng ngay được với ArtCAM (các soft khác thì mình chưa thử qua).
Nay up lên chia sẻ với mọi người.


Download
_** Do ảnh được tổng hợp từ nhiều nguồn.. nên một số được up trực tiếp lên diễn đàn, một số được up len flickr, một số được dẩn link từ nguồn khác.
** Do một số được sưu tầm từ lâu nên có thể không rỏ nguồn gốc. Cái nào xác định rỏ nguồn gốc mình sẽ có dẩn link cụ thể .
** Ảnh được up lên flickr mình sẽ up với size lớn nhất.. các bạn click vào link bên dưới ảnh để có thể download được ảnh với size lớn nhất.
** Một số link download là free, một phải là thành viên mới thấy, một số phải có bài viết tối thiểu, một số phải thanks, trả lời v.v..._

----------

lechung, ngthha, quanle.ddk, Ruby, Thach001, trandai

----------


## CKD

Download
Download
Download
Download
Download
Download
Download
Download

----------

ngthha

----------


## CKD

Click vào ảnh để xem với kích thước lớn nhất

----------

buivanquyet, dungbu, hk0569, ngthha, readonly, Ruby

----------


## CKD

Bát mã... click vào ảnh để xem & download ảnh lớn

----------

buivanquyet, chipid, dungbu, hk0569, hoangsikhanh, k123kien, ngthha, Phamduc199a, piratebmt, readonly, vanlam1102

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục chủ đề mã

----------

anhcos, congtyminhan, dungbu, moboleme, ngthha

----------


## CKD

Chủ đề phật

----------

buivanquyet, chquananh, dungbu, hank_luong, ngthha, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD



----------

anhkhoa3232, buivanquyet, ngthha, Ruby, thehiena2

----------


## CKD



----------

biết tuốt, buivanquyet, congtyminhan, dungbu, ngthha, thehiena2, vannhi2012, zentic

----------


## biết tuốt

bác có bức cửu ngư hoặc bức nào liên quan đến cá , nước cho em xin , em khắc tặng thằng bạn 1 bức , nó mệnh thủy nên chỉ thích nước

----------


## nhatson

> bác có bức cửu ngư hoặc bức nào liên quan đến cá , nước cho em xin , em khắc tặng thằng bạn 1 bức , nó mệnh thủy nên chỉ thích nước


mệnh thủy thì phải tặng cái dì đó là kim khí mới hợp phong thủy ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

> mệnh thủy thì phải tặng cái dì đó là kim khí mới hợp phong thủy ah 
> 
> b.r


thằng bạn em nó lại thích nước bác ạ ,hồi bé  nó suýt chết đuối nên nó nghĩ thủy tể tha nó   :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Một mẫu có nước.. có thể có cá  :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt, dungbu, ghoang, Ruby

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Tặng con dao

----------


## CKD

tìm được mấy mẫu cá.

----------

anhcos, dungbu, gaga994, ghoang, hk0569, quangtu, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## Thach001

Hehe em là mem mới, thank anh đã chia sẻ (Chỉ giúp em nút thank luôn với, e tìm không ra). Mong ước của em bấy lâu nay là làm ra con máy cnc để khắc gỗ và làm quảng cáo. Nhưng số phận lại đưa đẩy e tới máy laser. Mỗi lần thấy mấy file gia công này thì em lại thèm. Mong vài tháng tới anh em trợ giúp e ra con cnc để có cơ hội dùng mấy mẫu này
 ^ ^

----------


## Mới CNC

tiếp tục khởi động đi các bác ơi. bác nào có bmp đẹp share lên.

----------

